# Fitness program issue



## Psyc_9780 (Aug 21, 2014)

I recently returned from the Basic Reconnaissance Course after successfully graduating. My body took a beating for those 4 months I spent there. After returning I tried to get back on a regular lifting routine and that was catastrophic, I had no motivation. Seemed like that course got me to a level where I have to do a lot more to get anything out of working out. Does anyone know of other fitness websites besides Sofwods, RA, or MA, I'm looking for new ideas to keep improving my fitness. Also, has anyone experienced this after returning from any school?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2014)

One key is to rest your body and let it heal after any debilitating course like BRC.  Make sure you adjust your caloric and nutritional intake to promote recovery of muscle and get the chemical balances of the body normalized.  It sounds counterintuitive, but slow down for a couple of weeks to allow for the healing then work back to your old routines.  The deprivations and overtaxing of muscles, your whole body and mind, actually - need to be mitigated first.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 21, 2014)

Psyc_9780 said:


> I recently returned from the Basic Reconnaissance Course after successfully graduating. My body took a beating for those 4 months I spent there. After returning I tried to get back on a regular lifting routine and that was catastrophic, I had no motivation. Seemed like that course got me to a level where I have to do a lot more to get anything out of working out. Does anyone know of other fitness websites besides Sofwods, RA, or MA, I'm looking for new ideas to keep improving my fitness. Also, has anyone experienced this after returning from any school?


Hey man, totally normal. This stuff goes in cycles. There are times that I don't feel like working out, when I get out of shaape just due to schedule, etc. 

You should try something structured and immediately rewarding. A linear progression barbell program (there are tons) is a great base for another additional program. Best possible combo- you're prog'd out for months at a time, you see immediate results (5 more pounds than last workout) and it gives you a measurable goal to achieve. Couple that with a measured higher intensity workout and you'll get that thing you're chasing with max effect.


----------



## HeavyRuck (Dec 22, 2014)

@Psyc_9780 Before going to BRC, what programming did you find that helped you prepare for BRC? I am currently doing MA, but looking to make a switch. I'm lat moving once I am off MSG duty! Trying to train while I'm overseas right now.


----------

